

Ask HN: Most useful travel accessories - latch

Curious what useful accessories people recommend for traveling?
======
philiphodgen
1\. Noise-canceling headphones. I have the Bose QC-15. I'm on my second pair
and not sure I would recommend them. The foam pieces that fit over the ear
deteriorate, flake, and fall apart. But the silence is golden.

2\. T-Mobile as your mobile carrier. Now I just get on a plane and go. No fear
of massive data charges from ATT. It's slow data but fine for email. My US
mobile works just fine overseas so I get calls on it without fear. Prices are
better than ATT.

3\. An unlocked iPhone (or whatever you use) exactly like your day to day
phone. Same model. Same stuff on it. Same configuration on the screen.
(Eliminates brain damage to you this way.) This is to buy a local SIM for high
speed data and a local number to communicate with the locals. Use this to
tether to your laptop.

4\. Learn to live out of a backpack. I can make 10 day trips using my big
Goruck. I make shorter trips using another Goruck backpack smaller than what
my kids use for school. You will move effortlessly and fast.

Generally, my philosophy is a max of three things in my pockets (phone,
passport, wallet) and a backpack for everything else. Travel removes IQ
points. Keep it simple. Buy stuff when you're there and leave it behind.

I downsized to a MBA 11 -- from a MBA 13. Profoundly better. Got rid of the
iPad -- that is a piece of useless frippery for me and no match for the MBA
11.

